# Good Powered Sub under $225



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey I am looking for a good powered sub for under $225 after shipping. Right now I am looking at the Boston Acoustics HPS 10SE ($210 shipped) and the Polk Audio PSW111 ($225 shipped). I am leaning more towards the Polk, only because I have small satellite speakers and I want the sub to reach a little higher in the range to blend with the small speakers. These I found through Amazon. Does anyone have any experience with these subs? And as I am always up to suggestions, is there some better "less known" name sub that is at least 150w RMS that I would be able to pick up for less than $225?


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmmmmm, no suggestions huh? Well, does anyone know if Acoustic Audio is any good with home audio? I don't need anything incredibly amazing; I will go with either the Polk or the Boston if I can't find anything that would be at least decent, because I do want it to keep up with my JBL satellite speakers.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

You might want to take a look at these:

BIC PA-120
H100 BIC Acoustech H-100 NEW MODEL PA-120 Subwoofer! - eBay (item 200306993088 end time Feb-12-09 17:23:08 PST)

BIC F12
Amazon.com: BIC America F12 12-Inch 450-Watt Front Firing Powered Subwoofer: Electronics

BIC apparently makes some of the best sub $300 subs on the market according to the people over at avsforum.com.

Ryan


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

That PA120 looks almost like a DIYMA R12


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey thanks for the recommendation; I am checking them out right now; they would definitely be a better deal than the Boston or the Polk, since there are the same price shipped and it's a 12 with more wattage...nevermind it's only 175w RMS. Well I will still check it out. Thanks |Tch0rT| !


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone else have recommendations before I order one of these?


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

Why not just get a PC sub? Like Logitech. They are 200 rms.


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

edit :misread thread bump for you


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

i have this set for my labtop the sub is 8 inches and sounds decent overall a nice set for the money
http://www.xoxide.com/logitech-z2300-thx-pcspeakers.html?utm_content=logitech-z2300-thx-pcspeakers&utm_campaign=FROOG&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Shopping


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Parts Expressayton SUB-120 HT Series 12" 150 Watt Powered Subwoofer i have the 10" version and bang for the buck is incredible, no complaints from me


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

^The spike feet alone on that sub are $25 a set....I'm surprised to see them on a sub that cheap!


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah I am having a hard time deciding between the Dayton and the BIC; the V1020 is about the same price shipped as the SUB-100HT because shipping is free through Amazon on the BIC.


----------



## ilovebass (Jun 7, 2008)

AndyInOC said:


> Parts Expressayton SUB-120 HT Series 12" 150 Watt Powered Subwoofer i have the 10" version and bang for the buck is incredible, no complaints from me


Im debating this and the cadence csx 12"...any has any experience with either?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

check out the Paradigm PDR-8. It sounds awesome and retails for $250, but they can be had for around $225.


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Actually, I went ahead with the BiC V1020...$177 shipped from Amazon. Thanks to all for the recommendations!


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

hallsc said:


> Actually, I went ahead with the BiC V1020...$177 shipped from Amazon. Thanks to all for the recommendations!


so how did you like it.. im thinking of replacing my cheap radioshack rca 10"sub..


----------



## keabrown79 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd go with a memphis 10in


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I purchased a Sound Splinter Rli-10 SVC for $215 shipped.....SVC or DVC configuration. It is bad ass powered by 500w RMS.


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

check out this thread.. acoustic audio sub12 The Official Acoustic Audio Subwoofer Owners Thread - Blu-ray Forum

and the premier acoustics pa120 Premier Acoustic PA-120 - AVS Forum

or svae an extra 100 bux and go for the hsu stf-2 or the elemental designs a2-300


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

this is for others that may look at this thread.. Subwoofer review summary page ... From the AVS forum - Tweak City Audio


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Werll, I have had this sub for a couple of months (although it stays at my girlfriend's place in Miami since I live on the ship), and I have to say this was a good buy. The sub definitely gets loud, and it seems like it can cover its full crossover range up to 200 Hz. It's in a medium sized room, and definitely fills everything in very well. I wouldn't justify spending more money on a sub unless one were looking for the super high-end, SQ sub; to me it would be just as good as any I have heard under $400.


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

hallsc said:


> Werll, I have had this sub for a couple of months (although it stays at my girlfriend's place in Miami since I live on the ship), and I have to say this was a good buy. The sub definitely gets loud, and it seems like it can cover its full crossover range up to 200 Hz. It's in a medium sized room, and definitely fills everything in very well. I wouldn't justify spending more money on a sub unless one were looking for the super high-end, SQ sub; to me it would be just as good as any I have heard under $400.


which sub is that


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

jaejw1 said:


> which sub is that





hallsc said:


> Actually, I went ahead with the BiC V1020...$177 shipped from Amazon. Thanks to all for the recommendations!


That one....I am very happy how it turned out.


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

hallsc said:


> That one....I am very happy how it turned out.


thats way cool... im expecting my premier acoustic PA120 to arrive today


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> ^The spike feet alone on that sub are $25 a set....I'm surprised to see them on a sub that cheap!


I made a box for my Dayton 10"

Dayton 10" - $40 shipped
Dayton spikes - $25 shipped
Wood - $15 bucks (forgot)
Time - Priceless.....

Total = $80

Then you need an amp. I chose the Dayton APA150, which was about $140, so I completely broke the bank.

Dayton 10" HT sub - $131 + 12 shipping = $143

Doesn't seem to be a bad deal


----------

